# wall mart sues disabled woman for her nursing home money....



## trillions of atoms (Mar 29, 2008)

truely sad,

 wall mart earned 90 billion and wants to take money from a disabled woman who cant even go to the bathroom by herself, living in a nursing home.

im fed up with wall mart- this will be the last time i buy anything from them.


DONT FLOAT THE MAINSTREAM!





http://news.aol.com/story/_a/wal-mart-sues-disabled-ex-employee/20080329083609990001?ncid=NWS00010000000001


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 29, 2008)

This is so sad 
Why the hell would a 90 billion dollar corperation do such a low down thing? what to pay more sweat shop workers a quarter a week? This makes me so mad!


----------



## smokybear (Mar 29, 2008)

Wal mart is a terrible business. It's all non-union so they can treat their workers like crap and pay them next to nothing. I hate wal mart with a passion. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 29, 2008)

Let's put it into perspective.

Let's say that *YOU* have a business. It's a store that gets popular and you now have 20 stores.

One of your employees signs a contract with you that says the same thing McWalmarts does.

Then,...God forbid, one of your employees gets into a traffic accident and your insurance company tells you they will pay, but if another party is legally named as the responsible party for the results of this traffic accident, they get the money they "fronted" back.

You said "OK" to this when the insurance company signed the contract with you.

Now that the accident has happened, and another person/party has been legally held responsible for the damages in that accident, they have paid and your insurance company gets their money back.

BUT, now the person that was hurt wants YOU to let them have that much money. So do their neighbors and friends. So do the folks with huge hearts on this thread.

So do I.

BUT....if you give this money back from your company, it's the stock holders in this company who shoulder the costs, not McWalmart or it's insurance company. True, the Wally's hold a majority interest in the Wally World company, however, the other parts intrest is regular people who insist that Wally hold up his end of the Legal contract.

Wallly has no choice unless the stockholders vote to do it.

I haven't even *heard* of the vote...

If you held 500 shares of Walmart and were told that every time something happens to one of it's employees, that they were going to donate the insurance money to the employee, would you do that knowing that it would be for EVERY employee from now on? It would kinda void the whole reason for insuring your business.

You can't play favorites with the legal system.

Ok, sometimes you can, but when you deny the first one after this one, they'll grab you by your rigglesnappin-bohunkers and squeeze em until you cry for mercy. Then you'll be in court forever.

If you do it once, you do it from now on.

Unless the employee signs a non-disclosure agreement.

It's a little late for that I think. Some idiot on that poor womens side, screwed that pooch.

That poor women has nothing to do with it, as crazy as it sounds. It's the system. The laws. What others will make you do if you go for it.

If you make an exception, then the next person will want the same thing.

Your stock would fall into the bucket, you'd have to layoff half your employees and do a chapter 13 or 99 or something. 
Then you'd be blamed for the economy.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 29, 2008)

This is my logical brain working...


Not my heart.


As an adult, I realize that things are not always as simple as they seem.

It's a case of "You can't have your meat if you don't eat your pudding!, if you don't eat your pudding, how can you have any meat?"

Son of a riggle-snappin, bucket riggin, rope tangling clone worm, sometimes I wish I was a kid again.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll tell you what I will do.

If you post an address to send some bucks to, I'll do so.

It may only buy them chow for a week, but it's all I can do.

Post the address.

Thanks.

If 51 others do the same, we have their food covered for a year.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 29, 2008)

potus its the INSURANCE comapany that takes a hit...similar to workers comp *.not* the ceos. 


potus if you made 90 billion profit would u steal back 200 thousand to a woman who will never have a life agian and cant wipe her own butt? not an opinion, a mentally handicapped woman- if you would do that then why offer the insurance in the first place. 


and do you *really* think i have her address?

no, you know i dont...

funny, you really think wallmart is gunna file a chapter 13- dood- GET REAL.

this thread has made up my mind once and for all....... if you catch my drift.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 29, 2008)

and to put it into a real perspective- *the money is in a trust fund to pay the nursing home directly.
*
wow, im beside myself now that i think about this.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2008)

I try and avoid Walmart at all costs, but sometimes we do shop there.

This is completely off-topic but the stores around here, and we have 20+ stores in less then a 30 mile vacinity, are just nasty!  Unclean, and just over-all gross.  The employees aren't very friendly or helpful.  

Across the street from several of these Walmarts are beautiful Super Target stores.  That's where I usually bring my business.  But then again, I don't need a gardening dept, and Target doesnt have one.  

I don't understand it.  The Walmart and Super Target that I shop at are right across the street from each other.  The stores are approx the same age as well.  How come the Target store is still so shiny clean and well-kept?  Look across the street at Walmart.  It's pretty trashed out.  Kinda makes you wonder about the differences in clientelle as well as those Walmart execs. and all those workers...hmmmmmm...


----------



## POTUS (Mar 30, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> and to put it into a real perspective- *the money is in a trust fund to pay the nursing home directly.*
> 
> wow, im beside myself now that i think about this.....


 
You really *don't* understand how it works.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 30, 2008)

okie dokie pokie


----------



## Cole (Mar 30, 2008)

I never shop wal-mart anyways.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 30, 2008)

Cole said:
			
		

> I never shop wal-mart anyways.


 
I do. I don't make enough money to be picky about where I can save. As long as Wally World undercuts every else's prices on the things I buy there, I'll shop there.

Flounder at the Publix store = 6 bucks a pound.

Flounder at Walmart = 2 bucks a pound.

and on and on and on.....

When I win the lottery, I'll never go to Wally World again!

Until then, I gotta save a buck where I can.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 30, 2008)

^ i understand 100 percent..... and if i could get all of us a winning ticket lord knows i would.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Apr 4, 2008)

I hate shopping at wal mart.  The store is always nasty, and the lines are horrible.  I don't have time to wait in line for 45 minutes.  Especially if I'm fried and need to cure the munchies at the Burger King drive through.


----------



## LowRider (Apr 4, 2008)

actually your wrong.  they dropped the lawsuit or whatever it was


----------



## Fretless (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah, didn't anyone read the article first?

 But Wal-Mart still, ummm, inhales anal exhaust from donkeys.


----------



## Nova (Apr 4, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> I do. I don't make enough money to be picky about where I can save. As long as Wally World undercuts every else's prices on the things I buy there, I'll shop there.
> 
> Flounder at the Publix store = 6 bucks a pound.
> 
> ...



I somewhat agree with what you have said. However, Walmart does lack in a very-very-very important department in reatil, that is quality of goods.

Let's say you come across 2 T-bones, the first T-Bone is 1" thick exactly and is 7.99/lb with an expired sell-by-date. The second T-Bone is 1.75" thick exactly and is 8.99/lb with a week left on the sell-by-date. Which product is going to be more fresh? All freshness aside, what T-Bone is gonna have a better flavor, more evenly cooking, and over better appeal? My money goes to the 1.75" cut....

Now another scenario....

Let's say you are picking through the oranges display. You pick up a few and then notice the last one you picked up was slightly moldy. You pick up another that was on a lower level, which are suppose to be more fresh, and notice is a mold-ball. Would you continue buying product from that orange bin knowing that product wasnt rotated properly? Me personally, Id walk straight out, and did!

Both of those scenarios happened to be me at a Walmart. The big problem with Walmart is that they do have alot of sales. They have soo many sales, in fact that they spend a majority of their employee payroll trying to bring product in and put it out, and not any on quality customer service.  How many have seen an employee just go by product checking out expiration dates? Not me!

Walmart is scum, however i have yet to find a better deal than $1.99 on flip-flops. I would never by my groceries there, or even the bulk of my grocery budget, but i do buy other necessities there.  Keep in mind, that sometimes with price comes quality. A steak just isnt a steak, and an orange just isnt an orange! With grocery i have found that you get what you pay for!

Nova


----------



## POTUS (Apr 5, 2008)

You know what? As long as all of you want to stop shopping at Wally World, I'd like to thank you.

I'll get through the pay line much faster now.


Thanks!

The rest of what you've said is reactionary baloney from folks who are as uninformed as it gets.

Have a nice day!

Nova, there are 20 grocery stores in the nearest town from me. I've experienced the exact same things you speak of in each of them.

Sorry folks, your arguments are weak.

If you just want to hate the big guy, then just hate em. You don't need to invent reasons. Just hate.

Sure Wally World decided to pay the poor women. Crazy floods of bad publicity will do that every time. It means nothing legally.

Walmarts insurance company didn't pay it. They wouldn't pay it if ANY legal manner avoided it. 

WALMART paid it. That payment will be incorporated into it's future pricing of items. The public just picked up that tab, as it does for all of them.

Walmart won't lose a cent in the long run.

Please, don't shop at Walmart. It gives me lots more room and faster shopping.

Thanks again.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 5, 2008)

yes they dropped the lawsuit on thursday.....i wasnt wrong- i posted this when the article said they were suing this woman.


all the bad publicity im sure is the reason why they dropped the suit.

u think i would post something like this and not read it before i posted? LOL


----------



## POTUS (Apr 5, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> u think i would post something like this and not read it before i posted? LOL


 
Who are you replying to and what in the world are you talking about?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 5, 2008)

low rider and bearfoot.......


----------



## POTUS (Apr 5, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> low rider and bearfoot.......


 
Thanks for answering. That makes sense now.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 5, 2008)

lol, its cool im pretty stoned myself


----------



## Nova (Apr 5, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Nova, there are 20 grocery stores in the nearest town from me. I've experienced the exact same things you speak of in each of them.
> 
> Sorry folks, your arguments are weak.
> 
> If you just want to hate the big guy, then just hate em. You don't need to invent reasons. Just hate.



Well, i'd definitely get a check on those supermarkets. I shop at the local Safeway and have never pulled anything off the shelf there that had an expiration date and was expired. Ive never pulled moldy fruit from the bins. I go in there almost daily and frequently s'ee 3-4 people walking around and looking at product. That's whats suppose to happen, which is why i shop there. Ya its more expensive than walmart, but the fruit taste better and the meat are of better cuts. Ive worked grocery before, which is why i know what suppose to go on and whats not.

Your argument is weak! By justiftying your shopping based on the almighty dollar and supporting a company that is more vile than some of the nations worst killers. Walmart is scum, they are anti-union....no why would any GOOD company not want to be union, my local Safeway is.  You  base your shopping there because of the dollar!  What would happen if a woman based being with you on money, would you like it? What if everyone you know based their associations with you on money? Do you think they would stick around? It's not all about the dollar! Im not some rich fancy-pants, but i sacrifice a bit more at the reigster when buying the food for my family! It means alot to me to know that my family members can go pluck an orange from the fridge, cut it, and enjoy it, knowing it didnt spend the last month of its life in a bin on a truck somewhere!

Im not rallying for labor unions or my local grocery, but c'mon people! You are what you eat! You eat trash, poor quality food, you're gonna be a poor person in life. You put that nasty crap in your body and expect to function on it? An orange isnt just an orange!

Haha, im done! 

Nova


----------



## POTUS (Apr 6, 2008)

Nova said:
			
		

> You are what you eat!


 
I'm gonna be a watermelon today!


----------



## Hick (Apr 6, 2008)

hmmm.. I musta' had .._"Rump roast"_ for dinner...


----------



## POTUS (Apr 6, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> hmmm.. I musta' had .._"Rump roast"_ for dinner...


 
Did you feel like you had a hot butt the rest of the day?

hahahaahahaha

They're serving "Mountin Oysters" down at the cafe. I'd have some, but then I'd feel like a real nut.

Kimchi always makes me feel like a cabbage head!

Had bacon for breakfast....I'm such a pig!

Had some grits with that bacon and now I feel so corny!

hehe, Nova, yer killin me!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 6, 2008)

I buy my tinned goods, toilet paper etc. from the local thrift store. My meat and vegetables are bought in the organic market and taste better without a doubt, and it supports the local "little guy".

At the moment I've planted onions, mushrooms, peppers, chillies and loads different herbs. Straw berries and tomatoes coming soon.

Today I will be marinated lamb, with new potatos and brocollli


----------



## POTUS (Apr 6, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Today I will be marinated lamb, potatos and brocollli


 
Multiple personalities!

The Sybil of food!

No fair being three foods in one day!


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 6, 2008)

I can see both sides of POTUS and Nova's argument.  In POTUS' defense I got to say that some WalMart stores are better then others.  I've seen it myself.  In my case here in Texas, the newer stores seem so shiny and clean compared to the stores that opened just a few years ago.

And I have also seen some yucky things at my beautiful, shiny favorite Kroger.

About a month ago I was in my fav store (Target) looking for an electric fondue pot in the small kitchen appliances.  Right there next to the display was a carton of strawberries.  They had been there for a LONG time.  They were covered in mold, and sticky strawberry juice was all over the shelf.  As nasty as that was, it by no means ruined the store for me.  I walked over and got someone and pointed it out.  I was amazed those berries had been there so long without anyone noticing!!!!!!  Surely we're talking 7 days +.

Sometimes I wonder if employees of these stores just don't give a damn and thats why you find things past their primes.  You can't fault the whole establishment, just the few folks who aren't doing their jobs like they're supposed to in their particular departments.

I will say however, that Target is crummy for groceries, poor variety.  Gimmie my Kroger any day.


----------



## Nova (Apr 6, 2008)

It's ok guys.....

Im feelin a little SWEET today......had some sugar in my coffee!

Nova


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 6, 2008)

NOVA-

My Kroger has a corner that is all quick sale meats.  I have gotten some awesome deals there.  Of course it's gotta be cooked ASAP, but still.  

We have a meat market by us, but I've never been there.  Heard rave reviews.

Oh man, sorry TOA, I have veered soooooooo far from the original topic.  Its my 1st time high since Thurs, been camping with the scouts.


----------



## Nova (Apr 6, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> NOVA-
> 
> My Kroger has a corner that is all quick sale meats.  I have gotten some awesome deals there.  Of course it's gotta be cooked ASAP, but still.
> 
> ...



All stores do, but if you notice that the bigger grocery chains, like Safeway here on the west coast, they have an actual meat shop in the store. All stores do have their discounted meat, not everything sells, mark it down and put it out. I shop the discounted meats for nights we dont normally have anything planned for dinner. Saves lotsa money! They arent gonna sell ya something that is 1 week after its use-by-date, atleast mine wouldnt dream of it. 

Walmart on the other hand only gets pre-packaged products, its packed somewhere else and then put on a refrigerator truck until its delivered. You ask them to cut you a 1.75" Porterhouse, they look at you like youre out of your mind. There's no way to tell exactly how old that piece of meat is. 

Maybe im just a spoiled picky lil butthead, but thats my beef with wally, lack of service and attention to detail. 

They got killer deals on the holidays though, always end up buying a few things there on most of the holidays!

Nova


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 6, 2008)

> Walmart on the other hand only gets pre-packaged products, its packed somewhere else and then put on a refrigerator truck until its delivered. You ask them to cut you a 1.75" Porterhouse, they look at you like youre out of your mind. There's no way to tell exactly how old that piece of meat is.
> 
> Maybe im just a spoiled picky lil butthead, but thats my beef with wally, lack of service and attention to detail.



:yeahthat:


*LUV* wal-mart

i especially like the way they tried to hide a bunch of products in the "Natural" isle to fool consumers.  just cuz it said the word "natural". hahahahahah

wont see me in "those" places.   cost me more to fix the door dings than i could ever recoupe in savings.

L8r

:bong1:


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 6, 2008)

and by "those" places....i do not imply areas where lower income earners frequent.

i mean those places in which the consumers don't give a crap about others.  i can pretty much count on getting stepp'd on, bumped into, the stink eye, and then the vehicle damage.....sheesh.   

easily answers SM's question of how to stores can be so different.  The difference is in the attitude of the shoppers.  Some people care enuf to return an item to an area after they decide they are no longer going to purchase it.

Some just toss it on the shelf and say...."screw it, someone else will do that for me". 


which shopper are you?

DISCLAIMER:  *this statement is a generalization of shoppers in my own stoned observations and experiences while shopping at the worst example of a company for PROFIT the US has to offer.*


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 6, 2008)

AGU-

I love the term stink eye.


----------



## POTUS (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm starting to see why people in other countries use the term "Spoiled Americans".

There are lots of people who aren't well enough paid to have the luxury of shopping where the store is "pretty".

I'm one of them.

nuff said by me.


----------



## Hick (Apr 7, 2008)

...Come on folks, I'm a "Greeter" at Wally World.... And they make me put on a clean shirt 'n britches everyday...they do care...


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 7, 2008)

hey Potus.......i shop there occasionally....i just dont choose to "support" them with my frequent needs.


but for savings.....sometimes ya gotta.  i can get castmasters there dollars cheaper per item, and as fast as i lose them it makes good fiscal sense.  Having said that, if target had a good sporting section, they would earn my business.  A dollar savings is not enuf to convince me to choose my buck there over other stores that are comparably priced.  and again, this is a locality issue.  Our wally world is horrible.  the company has chose to punish the community.  We voted to shut them out when it came to replacing the store with a larger "super Wal Mart".  So in return, they built one 5 miles down the road, and have made the decision to shut this one down. I say good riddens, however, just like a crapy tennant who knows they are on there way out, they show now pride of ownership, they continue to stack stuff in all the isles, its the dirtiest store in town by far.

Reminds me of when K-Mart was going out of business after Wal Mart opened.  i can tell you. K-Mart was much nicer than this Wally World.


----------



## Nova (Apr 7, 2008)

Like i said, i openly admitted to being probably a bit spoiled. I never said i wasnt....

However, sometimes i find myself in Walmart to buy the nonessentials, toys, makeup crap for the lil woman, or a cheap pack of white T's. I refuse to do my grocery shopping there, a tshirt doesnt expire, lol. 

It's like, you see two gas stations. One is hella busy and is selling gas really cheap, but there are no pumps open. While right across the street is the other gas station, emptier than a ghost town and chargin $0.02 more p/gal, is your time worth that .40 or .50 cents extra to fill up?

I go spend that extra money so i can walk in a nice store and get fresher product, its not a stuck-up thing at all. However, i eat healthier, which is quite pricey, i dont vacation not nearly what i used to. I gave up something somewhere to be able to afford the nicer stuff, everyone has their own values. 

Who cares if Americans are stuck up anyways? Someone's gotta be....


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 8, 2008)

:yeahthat:    


i always laugh when i drive by those stations.....people fighting over pumps and backin into eachother....hahahahahahah

i value my time also and sittin behind a line of people drivin 50k trucks who cant afford to fill their tanks.....Pffffffffff

the .50 savings is not worth the stress.  besides i get more mpg out of more expensive fuel and thats a fact so i actually spend less payin more if that makes any sense to ya.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 8, 2008)

I thought the french were the stuck-up ones.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 8, 2008)

I hate walmart, my buddy works up there and he always lets me just walk out of the store with whatever i want! LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 8, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> I hate walmart, my buddy works up there and he always lets me just walk out of the store with whatever i want! LOL


 
With a deal like that then why on earth would ya hate it?

And FYI- you are aware that shoplifting is punishible by law right?


----------



## lyfr (Apr 8, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> I hate walmart, my buddy works up there and he always lets me just walk out of the store with whatever i want! LOL


walmart is horrible, but _karma is even worse!_  IMO


----------



## Nova (Apr 8, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> I hate walmart, my buddy works up there and he always lets me just walk out of the store with whatever i want! LOL



Not that the goods you take are gonna put Walmart out, its the ethics and morals behind it. Boycotting a store for whatever reason, is entirely different than stealing from a store. I wouldnt do that anymore...

Ya, it was fun, you got away.....you ALWAYS get caught! Retire while you are still ahead with an unmatched record! 

Karma is a b****....and thats one b**** you dont wanna dance with! 

I bet you brag about your grow too! You kinda come off as a bragger....

Just my observations.....

Nova


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 8, 2008)

^ good postings, all three of you- mad rep.


----------

